# Marshall style fooswitch wiring?



## xCOREx (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a Marshall style two button footswitch, but I hate the fact that the cable is always attached to it. I know I can fix this by wiring a stereo jack in place of the permanent cable unfortunately I'm not entirely knowledgeable in circuitry. 
I've been scouring the internet to figure out how to do this, but I cannot find any schematics or instructions on how to do this properly.
heres a picture of the inside of my footswitch (kind of blurry but you can see enough to figure out what goes where) If anyone can help it will be greatly appreciated


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

This is actuallypretty basic, assuming your plug is a TRS (Tip Ring Sleeve)...if not ignore the following. 1. Cut the red, white and black wires as close to the cable as possible. DO NOT CUT THE RED WIRE BETWEEN THE SWITCHES. 2. Remove the cable from the pedal box. 3. Install jack (TRS) in cable box. 4. Use a multimeter to identify which of the red, black and white wires go to the tip, ring and sleeve of the cable plug, and mark this info down. 5. Connect the red, black and white wires from the switches to the corresponding tip, ring and sleeve lugs on the jack. 6. Put a new TRS plug on the cut cable end, making sure to connect tip to tip, ring to ring and sleeve to sleeve....check for continuity and short circuits. 7. PLug in and play


----------



## xCOREx (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks a lot!
I always feel incompetent when having to ask simple wiring questions but it saves me the money of bringing things to techs
thanks again


----------

